
I Want to Run Stateful Containers too - merusame
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/21/i-want-to-run-stateful-containers-too/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
hndude83
I don't want to advocate in favor of AWS because I strongly agree that
independence of a particular service provider is important. Nevertheless, I
would like to point out that reserved instances can significantly reduce the
costs compared to on-demand instances.

